# Kia Soul Commercials



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Everytime I see the Kia Soul ads on TV, I laugh and I think of the big blow up rat that gets posts on this forum occasionally.:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Most foreign name plate cars that are assembled in the USA are done with non-union labor in southern states. Gee, I wonder why?

Or were you talking about the big fat rats they use in the commercials? :laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Peter D said:


> you talking about the big fat rats they use in the commercials? :laughing:


I'm talking about the commercials. They're funny. They remind me of the blow up rat posted on this forum.:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> I'm talking about the commercials. They're funny. They remind me of the blow up rat posted on this forum.:laughing:


They are hamsters and they are in the actors union. SAG :jester:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

BBQ said:


> They are hamsters and they are in the actors union. SAG :jester:


LMAO! 

:thumbup:

Two thumbs up for that BBQ LOL

Steve from NYC


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

BBQ said:


> They are hamsters and they are in the actors union. SAG :jester:


Oops. I thought they were rats..:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

I always wondered what rocket surgeon decided to name a car company Killed In Action.


----------

